# Introducing The 2022 Girl Doll Of The Year: Corinne Tan



## FastTrax (Apr 21, 2022)

www.aapiyouthrising.org

www.americangirl.com/blogs/articles/why-corinne-matters

www.americangirldollnews.com/post/every-american-girl-doll-of-the-year-as-of-2022

www.popsugar.com/family/american-girl-doll-of-the-year-2022-48659075

www.thetoyinsider.com/american-girl-2022-girl-of-the-year/

www.moms.com/american-girl-releases-2022-girl-of-the-year-doll/

www.thefocus.news/lifestyle/price-of-american-girl-doll/

www.goodmorningamerica.com/living/story/american-girls-2022-doll-of-the-year-trailblazing-skier-corinne-81979527


----------

